# After Market Radio Install on 2016 Cruze Limited



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Some of them are and most want to retain them.

It would help if you post what is in the vehicle to start with. What are the RPO codes? Some of the info you seek is in these two long threads.

[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]
[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

With a LTZ, I doubt if he has a base radio. There's some add-ons that will retain some functions. I think the RP5-GM31 is one.


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> With a LTZ, I doubt if he has a base radio. There's some add-ons that will retain some functions. I think the RP5-GM31 is one.


I have the radio with the navigation 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> With a LTZ, I doubt if he has a base radio. There's some add-ons that will retain some functions. I think the RP5-GM31 is one.


I just looked onto Crutchfield, added my vehicle and it said the PAC RP5-GM41 Wiring Interface is supported for my vehicle 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Some of them are and most want to retain them.
> 
> It would help if you post what is in the vehicle to start with. What are the RPO codes? Some of the info you seek is in these two long threads.
> 
> ...


I don’t know what an RPO code is....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Sugarbear said:


> I don’t know what an RPO code is....


RPO stands for Regular Production Option. Almost all RPO's are three characters. Some common ones here are the Cruze motor designations: LE2, LH7, LUW, LUJ and LUV, for example. Z28, Z71, LS6 and LT1 are some other, well known RPO's.

For the Cruze, all the RPO's pertaining to each car are listed on a sticker in the trunk, IIRC. [correction: glove box door]

I couldn't find a list of all the RPO's for a 2016 Cruze, but I found one for 2017: https://www.gmfleetorderguide.com/N...egionID=1&lang=1&divisionID=3&vehicleID=19784

Below are the ones I culled from that list which may pertain to your car.

HTH.

Doug

IO5 Audio system, Chevrolet MyLink Radio with 8" diagonal color touch-screen, AM/FM stereo with seek-and-scan and digital clock

IO6 Audio system, Chevrolet MyLink Radio with Navigation and 8" diagonal color touch-screen, AM/FM stereo with seek-and-scan and digital clock

IOA Audio system, Chevrolet MyLink Radio with 7" diagonal color touch-screen, AM/FM stereo with seek-and-scan and digital clock

U2K SiriusXM Satellite Radio

U77 Antenna, integral rear window

UC3 Steering wheel controls, mounted audio and phone interface controls 

UDC Driver Information Center

UDD Driver Information Center, 4.2-inch diagonal color display

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Gen I's are found on the glove box door.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Unfortunately, almost none of the RPOs you posted Doug apply to the 16 Cruze Limited. Only SiriusXM and the base driver information center have the same codes.

Sugarbear, if you want me to look up the various radio options your vehicle came with you can send me your VIN by PM. However, when it comes to aftermarket upgrades, they usually are not relevant since you will be adding retention modules.


@*ChevyGuy* I sent you a PM a couple days ago about one of the tools I have here.


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> RPO stands for Regular Production Option. Almost all RPO's are three characters. Some common ones here are the Cruze motor designations: LE2, LH7, LUW, LUJ and LUV, for example. Z28, Z71, LS6 and LT1 are some other, well known RPO's.
> 
> For the Cruze, all the RPO's pertaining to each car are listed on a sticker in the trunk, IIRC. [correction: glove box door]
> 
> ...


I checked the glove box and found 149 RPO codes..... do you want me to list them all?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Unfortunately, almost none of the RPOs you posted Doug apply to the 16 Cruze Limited. Only SiriusXM and the base driver information center have the same codes..


Yeah. I was afraid of that. I didn't catch the "limited" part until after I posted. The next nearest list of Cruze RPOs I could find was 2011. 

Sorry for the bum steer. 

If I had a login at www.gmfleetorderguide.com , that might help  

Doug

.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Sugarbear said:


> I checked the glove box and found 149 RPO codes..... do you want me to list them all?


I couldn't find a list of available RPO's for a 2016 Cruze Limited. Besides the 2017 list I found, the next nearest I could come up with is 2011. But lots of minor options could have changed between then and 2016.

[Edit]
BTW, I think I got that list here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/652-2011-cruze-rpo-code-list.html#post5343 
[/Edit]

I culled these audio/display items below from that 2011 list. You might check to see if any of your 149 are listed.

Doug

.

TTO RADIO EQUIPMENT - COOLING SYSTEM (<-- WTF?)
TTX RADIO EQUIPMENT - AUX CONNECTOR (LINE IN)
U68 DISPLAY - DRIVER INFO CENTER
U91 ANTENNA - SHORT, ROOF, RADIO
U2K DIGITAL AUDIO SYSTEM - S-BAND
UAG INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - GRAPHIC INFO DISPLAY (GID), VAR 1
UDB DISPLAY INSTRUMENT - DRIVER INFO ENHANCED (SEGMENTED)
UDC DISPLAY INSTRUMENT - DRIVER INFO ENHANCED (ONE COLOR GRAPHIC)
UDN INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - COLOR INFO DISPLAY (CID) 7", WVGA
UFD INFOTAINMENT DISPLAY - TIME, EXTERNAL TEMP, RADIO
UPF WIRELESS INTERFACE - SHORT RANGE, VOICE REC
UQA SPEAKER SYSTEM - PREMIUM AUDIO BRANDED WITH AMPLIFIER
UYC RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, CD-ROM, CAF, RSA (GMNA VERSION)
UYE RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, CD-ROM, CAF, RSA, MUSIC NAVIGATOR (GMNA VERSION) 
UYS RADIO - AM/FM STEREO, NAV, DVD-ROM, CAF, HDD, USB, RSA, RSE (GMNA VERSION)
UZ6 SPEAKER SYSTEM - 6, PREMIUM
W1Y CONTROL - STEERING WHEEL, RADIO, REDUNDANT CONTROLS


.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sugarbear said:


> I checked the glove box and found 149 RPO codes..... do you want me to list them all?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, but if you wanted to you could post a picture of it.


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> No, but if you wanted to you could post a picture of it.


Here’s my first attempt at a picture 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> RPO stands for Regular Production Option. Almost all RPO's are three characters. Some common ones here are the Cruze motor designations: LE2, LH7, LUW, LUJ and LUV, for example. Z28, Z71, LS6 and LT1 are some other, well known RPO's.
> 
> For the Cruze, all the RPO's pertaining to each car are listed on a sticker in the trunk, IIRC. [correction: glove box door]
> 
> ...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Sugarbear said:


> Here’s my first attempt at a picture <snip pic>


Using the 2011 RPO code list, I get these matches from your RPO sticker:

U91 ANTENNA - SHORT, ROOF, RADIO
U2K DIGITAL AUDIO SYSTEM - S-BAND
UDC DISPLAY INSTRUMENT - DRIVER INFO ENHANCED (ONE COLOR GRAPHIC)
UQA SPEAKER SYSTEM - PREMIUM AUDIO BRANDED WITH AMPLIFIER​
It's not clear if this completely defines your system. There may be other RPO codes for audio or display that are on your (2016 Limited) sticker but were not available in 2011. 

SiriusXM uses S-band, so that explains U2K. 

If the car is equipped with OnStar, I would expect to see another RPO for that. You have UE1 on your sticker. From the 2017 list, that is for "OnStar Guidance Plan for 3 months". But I think there should be an additional code for the OnStar hardware. 

Your sticker includes PCJ which stands for "Sun and Sound Package" on the 2017 list. Not sure what "sound" features that includes. 

Googling, you can find a variety of GM RPO code lists. But they can be too generic. I found clear examples where the definition didn't agree with the known meaning (for a recent vintage Chevy), mainly because the codes' meanings can change over time. So it's better to have a code list specific to 2016. Even better, specific to the 2016 Cruze Limited. 

Maybe someone who has access to GM data can post a list of all the RPO's for 2016. Without that, it's a lot of digging, and a lot of guesswork. Sorry I can't be more help.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is a link to a reply @*chevrasaki* posted with many of the RPO codes. Look through them and find your systems.


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

I just wanna know when i pull that radio out of that car will my car still be operable? I heard horror stories that the radio is the brain for that car and without it the car is nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

On the Gen1 Cruze, the radio is most definitely NOT the brain of the vehicle. It actually does not have a lot of interaction with the vehicle, aside from acting as a display for time & temp.


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> On the Gen1 Cruze, the radio is most definitely NOT the brain of the vehicle. It actually does not have a lot of interaction with the vehicle, aside from acting as a display for time & temp.



I wanna add CarPlay and am thinking of replacing the radio. The Navi displays the climate controls and such. Will that be affected with the radio replacement?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

What you keep and what you lose would be dependent on the model of radio you are installing and what features the retention model you install keeps. Obviously you could lose integrated navigation, but carplay would allow you to use your preferred navigation app instead. I honestly don't know if you'd have onscreen climate controls or not still.


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> What you keep and what you lose would be dependent on the model of radio you are installing and what features the retention model you install keeps. Obviously you could lose integrated navigation, but carplay would allow you to use your preferred navigation app instead. I honestly don't know if you'd have onscreen climate controls or not still.


I wanna install the Pioneer AVIC 8401NEX model and with all the attachments needed to keep as much as i can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I would save a little money and see if they have a version without built-in navigation. Just use carplay to access Apple Maps/Google Maps/Waze instead.


----------



## Sugarbear (Nov 4, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I would save a little money and see if they have a version without built-in navigation. Just use carplay to access Apple Maps/Google Maps/Waze instead.


Oh i see like Pioneer AppRadio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capow (Mar 23, 2018)

I had a Pioneer AVH-2330NEX installed in my 2015 Cruze with no issues. I used a Maestro Rr and GM wiring kit to integrate all the factory settings and features. It added some cool features too, like being able to view engine codes and various sensors.


----------

